# TBP 2019 free give-way



## seantana

Sweet! A giveaway that has an actual end date! Thanks, TBP, here's the mighty river weasel overseeing his domain.


----------



## royal

thanks, you guys are REAL!

Royal


----------



## wack

Here's me on a Yampa Trip 5/16/19 setting up for a sideways run through the right edge of Maytag 2-3 seconds after this photo.


----------



## nakedandruss

This is awesome! Thank you guys for doing this and keeping the community alive!


----------



## whitty

awesome!


----------



## MT4Runner

Thank you for doing this!!

Getting my dory ready for a launch this summer


----------



## cowboy907

My daughter and I on the San Juan







!


----------



## Ever_Cat

Thanks TBP! I'm in.

Arkansas River - Numbers (#5) after a low-flow run April 2019.


----------



## hoodlum

Count me in!

Here's us christening our first raft this spring.


----------



## wharf-rat

Right on!!, I will play..
Just finishing up 2months of work here in Nunavut in the Arctic... 
Stoked to be heading home to paddle.


----------



## 2tomcat2

Me too, thanks! Our rig


----------



## LSB

View attachment 35853


----------



## protechie

You guys rock!


----------



## fumehood

Such Fun!


----------



## DoStep

I'm in.


----------



## Ptfennelworth

Thankful this 15 yr old girl is capable of taking to the river!


----------



## Kirby

Thanks! Apollo love the pad.


----------



## jpurkiss

Woohoo!


----------



## t_woodling

*Tonic on the Sout Fork!*

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Floatin mucho

TBP are the best, thanks!


----------



## Grifgav

*Main Salmon*

From the main Salmon last summer


----------



## theat

Thanks! 

Spotted Bear Falls


----------



## PBattler

There once was a man from Durham
Who bought a tight pair of pants and he wore 'em
He stooped when he sneezed and he felt a great breeze
and he knew exactly where he'd tore 'em


----------



## Will Amette

Wow. Thanks! Good luck everyone. Three of us are going to be more excited than the rest.


Here's a sunset at Crystal Crane on the way to the lower Owyhee.


----------



## flite

Thanks boat People. you guys rock!


----------



## SlipShot

Great day on the river!


----------



## cupido76

Cocktail ice on the river in Canada in spring!


----------



## MNichols

Thanks TBP !!!


----------



## co_bjread

Big money, no whammy!


----------



## Kenr

I'm here waiting waiting waiting!!!!


----------



## MR. ED

You guys rock


----------



## DurangoBardo

What a great idea, thanks TBP!


----------



## cboatr

*Excellent*

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## [email protected]

Smith river June 2019 with my daughter and perfect weather.


----------



## caverdan

One of the many sites to see in Desolation Canyon.


----------



## didee99

Thanks, TBP !!!


----------



## MontanaLaz

Thanks!


----------



## ptwood




----------



## mtzirkel

*Lucky us*

Thanks. I love to see the activity on Mountain Buzz. I feel with the futute resurgence of kayaking this site can take it's rightful place as the boater online community. Please stop posting beta on facebook. Keep it to the river people.


----------



## Panama Red

We will always party hard!!!


----------



## Jen TheJeneral

My boys 11 and 6


----------



## rockmonkey

Blacktail Concert, March 2018


----------



## cxfire

Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## Shaft

Somewhere in central Utah last weekend...thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## DesertCruiser

Low Westwater


----------



## Senor D

Woot! Thanks Boat People


----------



## codycleve

stack em high.


----------



## athelake

Thanks Boat Peeps!!


----------



## 90Duck

First rafting trip for Oliver. Cute dog pics get extra chances, right?

Thanks TBP!


----------



## tommycolorado

*Can't win if you don't enter...*

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## Grif

You Boat People are the best!


----------



## Redside

April 2019 San Juan, thanks TBP!


----------



## Jungle Jane

*contest*

Count me in!

JJ


----------



## MountainMedic

I never win anything


----------



## phunkfan

Awesome stuff - thanks for doing - count me in!


----------



## RivRunner

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## kivaseeker7

*boop*








San Juan 2019
thanks!


----------



## gwheyduke

I think I just put the San Juan on my list of rivers to do. Thanks


----------



## JDizzle

Thanks TBP. Stay safe out there people.


----------



## KHSchmidt

Awesome giveaway! River season is here!


----------



## Eyedaho

Thank you and happy boating!!!


----------



## Duce

Word


----------



## CookieMonster

I never win anything!


----------



## markhusbands




----------



## JPG87

Thank you! 

Here's my wife and I getting blasted with chocolate milk on Westwater last year.


----------



## Jmccrory

Awesome!!


----------



## markhusbands

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/members/49427-albums2569.html


----------



## Anton8100




----------



## thumper

Thanks TBP! We're off to a great 2019 season. So good, we had to tell the kiddos NO for a run yesterday since we didn't have any partners.


----------



## unlucky

Teach them while they are young!


----------



## B4otter

Wish I could post a photo... but TBP are great!


----------



## Kris M

Won a t shirt a few years back.


----------



## kwagunt2001

*Pick me!*

Hey now!


----------



## theBoatPeople

*Event is closed - Calculating winners now*

Event is closed - Calculating winners now


----------



## theBoatPeople

*winners*

*Ever_Cat #1*

*ptwood #2*

*RivRunner #3*

thanks everyone for joining in. i really have a lot of fun doing this! TBPadmin.


----------



## codycleve

Thanks TBP... i found out today i didnt draw any hunting tags for idaho and now this.. lol congrats to the winners. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Ever_Cat

Imagine my smile as I was thumbing through uninteresting messages after just taking off the Main Salmon when I saw a message from The Boat People that I had won the Landing Pad. Too cool!

Here's a big shout out to TBP for hosting the give-away. Let's all continue to support those that support us. The Buzz lives on in my book.


----------



## ptwood

Wow I just got home from a bit of traveling to find out I got second! Thanks The Boat People!


----------



## Jungle Jane

So!!!
What was the official high water for brown's canyon this year?


----------

